# Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?



## GolemX (30. März 2008)

Hi, 

Bin noch Anfänger (Schein gerade erst gemacht) und hab mich immer gefragt wie man zuverlässig, ohne Echolot vom Ufer aus die Wassertiefe ausloten kann. 
Kann mir jemand erklären wie das genau geht ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## HarryO. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

hallo,

ich mach das immer so: pose auf die angel und schon ungefair so tief stellen wie man es an der stelle erwartet(finde ich immer interessant, ob ich die tiefe richtig einschätze). dann gibt es bleie, die wie eine klammer funktionieren,weiß jetzt nicht wie das teil heißt, das klemmst du an den haken(wenn du nur kleine klemmbleie hast nimmst du halt eine sehr leichte pose und klemmst halt ne reihe von den größten klemmbleien aufs vorfach oder du hängst eine bleibirne an den wirbel, dann musst du aber das vorfach hinterher bei der tiefe abziehen). wichtig ist, daß das blei schwerer als der schwimmer ist.jetzt auswerfen, geht der schwimmer unter musst du tiefer stellen. liegt der schwimmer auf dem wasser, flacher stellen. du musst halt so lange testen, bis die pose/schwimmer steht. 

ich hoffe, das ich das verständlich erklärt habe, werden aber sicher noch ein paar vorschläge kommen.

viel spaß
der thorsten


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

fuers grobe Loten: schweres durchlaufblau (besser:Wirbel + Birnenblei) auf die Schnur, Karibiner, leichte Pose an den Karabiner.

Auswerfen schnur langsam stramm ziehen, bis die Pose exakt und gerade ueber dem Blei steht. jetzt vorsichtig kurbeln, bis die Pose am blei ankommt, du merkst den wiederstand. 

kurbelumdrehungen dabei zaehlen, und dann kannst du die tiefe mit hilfe des schnureinzugs pro kurbelumdrehung ausrechnen.

Dann das Blei ein Stueck weiter ran ziehen, pose schnur geben, so dass sie wieder auftaucht, und das  spiel geht von vorne los.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*



HarryO. schrieb:


> ... wichtig ist, daß das blei schwerer als der schwimmer ist.



Ne ne, wichtig ist, das das Blei schwerer als die verdrängte Wassermenge des oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche befindlichen Schwimmeranteil`s ist...:m

|wavey:


----------



## HarryO. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ne ne, wichtig ist, das das Blei schwerer als die verdrängte Wassermenge des oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche befindlichen Schwimmeranteil`s ist...:m
> 
> |wavey:


 |bla:|bla:|bla:

:qhehe, wollte halt nummer sicher gehen.:q


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

@HarryO hat das doch schon ganz nett und anschaulich erklärt#6
Den Lösungsansatz von Raubfisch-Fan finde ich da viel umständlicher und ungenauer.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

kommt drau an, warum du lotest. Wenn du das Gewaesser kennenlernen moechtest, und insb. Loecher und Kanten finden moechtest, behaupte ich, das ich mit meiner Methode um ein Vielfaches schneller bin...

Wenn du die exakte wassertiefe bestimmen willst, dann gebe ich dir recht, dass du mit meiner Methode vermutlich ein paar centimeter daneben liegen wirst...


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*



Dart schrieb:


> @HarryO hat das doch schon ganz nett und anschaulich erklärt#6
> Den Lösungsansatz von Raubfisch-Fan finde ich da viel umständlicher und ungenauer.
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:



Ich finde auch, das da die Methode von HarryO wohl die einfachste und schnellste ist #6

#h


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> kommt drau an, warum du lotest. Wenn du das Gewaesser kennenlernen moechtest, und insb. Loecher und Kanten finden moechtest, behaupte ich, das ich mit meiner Methode um ein Vielfaches schneller bin...
> 
> Wenn du die exakte wassertiefe bestimmen willst, dann gebe ich dir recht, dass du mit meiner Methode vermutlich ein paar centimeter daneben liegen wirst...


Da hast du natürlich recht, um die Bodenstruktur zu erkunden, ist ein schweres Grundblei top....auch ohne Pose
Die Ausgangsfrage bezog sich aber vermutlich eher auf das genaue Ausloten der Wassertiefe.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## C.K. (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

Ich habe es mal verschoben.


----------



## GolemX (31. März 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps ! 

Ich hab mal etwas gelesen, das man erfolgreich die Tiefe ausloten kann, indem man einen Gummiring/Stopper anbringt, einen Schwimmer dahinter anbringt und dahinter ein schweres Blei. 
Das Blei zieht nach unten während der Schwimmer nach oben geht und somit den Stopper bewegt. 
Die Entfernung vom Blei bis zum Stopper ist dann die endgültige Wassertiefe. 

hat jemand schon so ^^ die Tiefe ausgelotet ? ;+


----------



## HarryO. (1. April 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*



GolemX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps !
> 
> Ich hab mal etwas gelesen, das man erfolgreich die Tiefe ausloten kann, indem man einen Gummiring/Stopper anbringt, einen Schwimmer dahinter anbringt und dahinter ein schweres Blei.
> Das Blei zieht nach unten während der Schwimmer nach oben geht und somit den Stopper bewegt.
> ...


 
da brauchst du aber ne fette pose, die viel auftrieb hat und ein gummi das leicht auf der schnur liegt, damit die pose den gummi hochschieben kann. aber wenn der gummi leicht auf der schnur liegt kann er auch leicht verrutschen wenn du die angel wieder einholst. wenn du den geeigneten gummi/stopper hast, ist das sicher eine gute möglichkeit. #6


----------



## mariophh (1. April 2008)

*AW: Tiefe ausloten,.. aber wie ?*

Ich bevorzuge auch HarryO.s Methode. Eine einfache Posenmontage mit Feststellose bzw. Stopper, Karabiner, Vorfach, Haken. 
Dann anstatt des Köders ein Lotblei an den Haken. Die gibt es in allen möglichen Ausführungen und kosten fast nix. Sowas hier z.B. Kann man natürlich auch selbst basteln. 
Dann wie schon beschrieben, ungefäre Tiefe einstellen, auswerfen und gucken ob die Pose abtaucht (tiefer stellen) oder umkippt (flacher stellen). Steht sie senkrecht an Oberfläche ist die genaue Tiefe gefunden. 
Diese Methode ist an gänzlich unbekannten Stellen/Gewässern manchmal etwas Fummelarbeit, aber recht genau (von starker Strömung mal abgesehen) und vor allem super einfach, da man nach getaner Arbeit einfach Lotblei durch Köder ersetzen kann ohne die Montage zu ändern. 
An einer Stelle, die man schon etwas kennt, ist man mit dieser Methode auf jeden Fall schon nach wenigen Würfen um einiges schlauer.
Wenn ich mal etwas häufiger werfen muss, kombiniere ich das mit Anfüttern, um die Schreckwirkung gering zu halten. Scheint die Fische aber auch sonst nicht allzu doll zu interessieren. Manchmal attakieren ein paar kleine bekloppte Barsche sogar das Lotblei... Und da man sich für nen 15 Minuten Ansitz ja eh für gewöhnlich nicht die Mühe machen wird groß auszuloten ists auch nicht dramatisch, wenn man den ein oder anderen Fisch durch das Geplatsche aufscheucht... Das macht das Wissen um die genaue Tiefe auf jeden Fall wieder wett...

Frohes ausloten und Gruß aus HH....


----------

